# Retaining wall with Timbers, deadmen vs retaining posts?



## jeffbeck27 (Sep 10, 2015)

Im building 2 retaining walls on a 5' slope approx 30" high for the lower one and 25" for the upper out of 6x6" juniper timbers.
The upper to extend the yard on the wasted hillside and the lower for a herb garden similar to the walls in the picture.

My question is:

Are Dead-men better like they used in the picture or
Are retaining posts just as good.

It would be easier to get a 2 man auger than to dig for the dead-men in my case.

ps there is no big sloping hillside behind the walls, just a small flat grass yard

Also is 3/4 minus ok rock to use under the 1st timber and behind timbers for drainage, i have a bunch from a paver walkway left over. I plan on putting a pipe/french drain behind it with filter fabric.

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## jeffbeck27 (Sep 10, 2015)

ops forgot pic


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,... Deadman/ tie-backs are No doubt stronger,.....

but it's Yer choice,....


----------

